# Looking for interior door panel emblem



## Team Valhalla (Feb 22, 2011)

I've got a '71 Lemans Sport Convertable that I'm putting the finishing touches on. I'm looking for a source for the door panel emblems that say "LeMANS" and are located at the upper center of the panel. 

They have the chrome trim and letters with a wood grain background; trimmed in black.

I've searched a number of places and have found every year with the exception of '71. Found a couple sets on fleebay, but they were in far worse condition than the ones I have.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

SP


----------



## LittleMs.ChatterBox (Apr 11, 2012)

craigslist? Ppl sell some weird stuff on that site
IDK. To be honest, I'm having the same problem


----------

